# Check Out AccuWeather - New PlowSite Sponsor!



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Welcome to AccuWeather.com as a new PlowSite.com sponsor!

AccuWeather has been serving the snow removal industry since 1962 through its commercial Snow Warning Service™.

AccuWeather meteorologists issue customized snow warnings and alerts specific to your location detailing exact start and stop times and accumulations for upcoming storms. If you operate a landscaping or construction business, AccuWeather can help you all year-round.

Their meteorology staff is available 24/7 for consultation on any and all severe weather conditions. For more information, call 800-235-8600, send an email to [email protected] or visit www.snowwarning.accuweather.com.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
I have been using accuaweather for 2 years now and they are great.

Regards Mike


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*3rd Request*

I'm hoping the accu weather folks look at this page I've sent 2 requests for information and still am waiting for some kind of response. I've read some good things about these folks but I can't indorse them at this point in time. Hope to hear from you soon.
Ray Grimes


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

ive got accuweather on my cell phone usually pretty damn on track with whats gonna happen.

good site!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I noticed the link up top is gone and Weather Command is there. 

Did we switch sponsors?


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Accu weather*

I just called the 800 number posted and got some lady name Bettie and she knew nothing about accuweather ( I gave her the benefit of dought answering service) I asked when there office opened and she said there open 24/7, I asked why she was answering the phone then ? her reply was it's her job. LOL I'm really hoping this is just a comedy of errors and I'm the only one having this much trouble! I'm thinking someone else needs to confirm these folks are real? I've had no luck!!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yaz;338246 said:


> I noticed the link up top is gone and Weather Command is there.
> 
> Did we switch sponsors?


yes, we did "switch" sponsors so to speak...accuweather may have a button at the top of the site again, but, as of right now, they do not have one


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

WARNING!!!!Accuweather installs a media-plex tracking cookie on you computer every time you visit!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

accucrap is terrible for jersey anyway.. :angry:


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

iceyman;499511 said:


> accucrap is terrible for jersey anyway.. :angry:


They're never right for Montana, either!!!


----------

